# Honey Pricing



## VodoBaas1 (Mar 26, 2013)

I know it's very local, but wondering what people are selling their honey for this year (retail)? Did you increase prices from last year? Just like to see what everyone else is doing.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I've held steady @ $10/lb for the last 3 years [retail] and $6/lb wholesale. sell out every year.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Since the price of fuel is down and the cost of nectar remains the same I still retail at $8.00 per pound. Wholesalers set the price they pay and that is determined by the market. Although I wish I could get $6.00 per pound the reality is the norm is less than 3. and holding out can result in sitting on barrels of it.

I envy you Camaro7 $6.00 a pound wholesale is top dollar.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Tenbears said:


> Since the price of fuel is down and the cost of nectar remains the same I still retail at $8.00 per pound. Wholesalers set the price they pay and that is determined by the market. Although I wish I could get $6.00 per pound the reality is the norm is less than 3. and holding out can result in sitting on barrels of it. I envy you Camaro7 $6.00 a pound wholesale is top dollar.


 That is bottled by the case. My retailer sells for $12.00/lb so we both do well.


----------



## kingd (Oct 31, 2013)

The prices around here are all over the place,From $3 to $10 a pound. I'm thinking $5-$6 myself which my be still too low.


----------



## VodoBaas1 (Mar 26, 2013)

I forgot to say that I sell for $10 a pound around here.


----------



## dadandsonsbees (Jan 25, 2012)

I have gone from $9.00 lb. to $10.00 lb. No complaints yet, except from one old man that said, "That's to much I can buy a quart jar for $3.00". His wife told me that he lives in the past and she bought 4 lbs. I told her that if her husband found some at $3.00 a quart ( $1.00 per lb.) I would buy all of it. One local beekeeper (brand new) advertised her honey for $14.00 lb. and $24.00 a quart jar. She saw my ad and has reduced hers to $10.00 lb. I love competition.


----------



## VodoBaas1 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'v been buying 12oz jars and filling on a scale to a pound. Does anyone sell in half pint and pint jars? Just thinking it might be easier to get than buying bulk 12oz jars. Do you notice more people buying the pints over the half pints?


----------



## dadandsonsbees (Jan 25, 2012)

VodoBaas1 said:


> I'v been buying 12oz jars and filling on a scale to a pound. Does anyone sell in half pint and pint jars? Just thinking it might be easier to get than buying bulk 12oz jars. Do you notice more people buying the pints over the half pints?


I don't mess with a lot of sizes but I used to sell pint mason jars. Pints hold roughly 1 1/2 lbs. so for every jar you sell you are giving away roughly 1/2lb of honey. I sell 1lb containers measured for honey weight and quart jars which hold roughly 3 lbs. Some of my customer prefer the look of a mason jar when it comes to larger sizes than 1lb. I have no call for 1/2 pints.


----------

